# Fogg's Famous Sauce coming soon - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

More details to follow soon ....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Ooooo yummy

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender

mmmmm goes the tastebuds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Is this a locally produced joose, @Sir Vape?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey Andre yes it is

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Sir Vape said:


> Hey Andre yes it is



Ooooh... I'm listening.

Great to see our local retailers actively supporting new local juice makers.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Just a heads up that the Fogg's Range is production and will be available for purchase by the end of the month.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET

Awesome sauce

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

Sir Vape said:


> Just a heads up that the Fogg's Range is production and will be available for purchase by the end of the month.



The more the merrier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

A first look at Fogg's. We are almost there guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

That bottle looks epic man @Sir Vape

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## skola

Ooh another one to add to my order @Sir Vape.. 50ml 
Will it be available in 3mg nic content?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

@skola 50ml yes but first run will only be 6mg but from there on out we will be stocking 3mg as well.


----------



## Mario

50ml !!!! its on like Donkey-Kong.......what will the price be @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

@Mario you know us the prices are always good just doing final costings but it will be a good price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

BigGuy said:


> @skola 50ml yes but first run will only be 6mg but from there on out we will be stocking 3mg as well.


*sigh  patience is required.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Festival Panda

Can someone please tell me the flavour profile of this sauce?


----------



## Sir Vape

Details will be up tomorrow 

We have two flav profiles launching in the Fogg's range this month. More to follow soon ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

I just read the flavour profiles of these juices on the Sir Vape store, can't wait for the 3mg to become available. Great price as well guys!! As always..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Fogg's is now available to purchase here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigAnt

Waiting on 0mg


----------



## wazarmoto

I just got my bottle of Deli Express along with my Sub Box mini kit (forgot to order a battery with it facepalm wazar)

this is one awesome sauce! like really!! The first hit made me eyes well up and feel like a kid. I honestly have no other better way to explain it other than this - You know when your mother is baking and she just makes the frosting, and you sneak up like a lil ninja and steal a taste and you have that moment of comfort? that's the feeling I get from this. and this was all from my lil old titan pro. Every hit feels the same and it's just so great. I love it!! 

That was for the 0mg. I can't wait to test it in my subtank once I get my battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@wazarmoto glad your enjoying it


----------

